# ici / là



## Virtuose

Bonjour,

Laquelle entre les phrases ci-dessous est correcte?
*1. On se revoit demain à condition que tu sois encore là.
2. On se revoit demain à condition que tu sois encore ici.*

J'entends des Français dire plutôt "*là*" dans des situations pareilles. Pourquoi? L'emploi du mot "ici" change-t-il la signification dans ce contexte-là?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## melu85

là marche mieux
vous devriez consulter le dictionnaire wordreference, de nombreux fils traitent de cette question


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Virtuose,

Là est moins précis (et plus lointain normalement) qu'ici. J'utiliserais aussi « là » dans ce cas précis (j'ai failli écrire « ici » !).
« à condition que tu sois encore là » : dans le coin, dans les parages.
« à condition que tu sois encore ici » : au même endroit.


----------



## Xence

Je vous suggère de jeter un coup d'oeil sur l'article là dans le TLF.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

_On a besoin de tes lumières! L'auberge de jeunesse, comment on y va d'ici?
_Pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit "d'ici" et non "là"? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## sioban

"d'ici" sous-entend "à partir d'ici, de l'endroit où on se trouve", c'est-à-dire: 
Comment on va à l'auberge de jeunesse en partant d'ici? Quel est le chemin à prendre d'ici à l'auberge de jeunesse?


----------



## Kay Champs

Voici le contexte:

Un homme perd sa conscience. Et puis il se réveille dans un autre endroit tout à fait different. Et il se dit "Qu'est-ce que je fais là ?" 

Est-ce que ce "là" peut vouloir dire "ici" ou s'agit-il du temps (comme "maintenant") ?  

J'ai lu quelque part aussi une phrase "Tu m'attends là ?" (i.e., là où ils se trouvent tous les deux en parlant) alors que l'on dirait plûtot "Tu m'attends ICI ?"  C'est ce que dit  une femme à son mari quand elle quitte son mari quelque temps pendant qu'elle règle ses achats au caissier du supermarché.


----------



## itka

> alors que l'on dirait plûtot "Tu m'attends ICI ?"


Non, pas en français. On emploie bien plus souvent "là" que "ici".

"là" _peut_ en effet signifier aussi "maintenant" :
_"Qu'est-ce que tu fais là, tu sors ? tu viens avec nous ?"
_


----------



## MaRong

Kay Champs said:


> Voici le contexte:
> 
> Un homme perd sa  conscience. Et puis il se réveille dans un autre endroit tout à fait different. Et il se dit "Qu'est-ce que je fais là ?"



Quand c'est une indication de lieu, *ici *et *là *sont synonymes, même si on utilise un peu plus souvent *là*. Mais pour une indication de temps, on n'utilise que *là*.
- Tu vas t'inscrire ?
- *Là*, je sais pas, je verrai plus tard.


----------



## Chimel

MaRong said:


> Quand c'est une indication de lieu, *ici *et *là *sont synonymes


Sauf quand on les oppose! "Tante Jeanne peut s'asseoir ici et toi tu te mets là".

Je dirais que, comme dans les autres langues, "ici" et "là" permettent de distinguer un endroit proche d'un endroit plus éloigné. Mais - et "là" je te rejoins - le français a ceci de particulier que, lorsque cette distinction ou cette opposition n'est pas pertinente, c'est "là" qui a tendance à l'emporter, y compris pour désigner l'endroit même où la personne se trouve.

Les non-francophones sont toujours surpris que nous disions, en arrivant quelque part, "Je suis là!" alors qu'on attendrait plutôt "je suis ici": comment peut-on soi-même être "là", c'est-à-dire à un autre endroit que celui où on se trouve? Il faut avouer que le français n'est pas très logique sur ce plan.



> Et il se dit "Qu'est-ce que je fais là ?" Est-ce que ce "là" peut vouloir dire "ici"


Oui, c'est donc exactement cela.


----------



## Kay Champs

Merci  là vous tous de vos réponses et la correction.
C'est choquant d'apprendre qu<"on emploie bien plus souvent "là" que "ici".> ! 

Mais mon Robert dit que l'usage de "là" pour signifier "ici" est "abusif" comme suit.
Là:
*Dans un lieu autre que celui où l'on est (opposé à ici).
*Dans le lieu où l'on est (employé abusif pour ici). Viens là.

Mais, en réalité, c'est comment on utilisent "là" en français quand même. À Rome, il faut faire comme les Romains.


----------



## Chimel

En fait, il y a une différence subtile entre "je suis ici" et "je suis là".

Suppose que tu cherches quelqu'un dans une vaste maison avec beaucoup de pièces. Tu appelles la personne: "Ouh ouh, Françoise, où es-tu?". Elle va sans doute te répondre "Je suis ici" (même si "je suis là" n'est pas impossible non plus).

Autre situation: on attend Françoise pour dîner, elle est en retard. Finalement, elle arrive et en entrant, elle dit "Excusez-moi, il y avait du trafic, mais je suis là!" (d'ailleurs, dès qu'on entend sa voiture, on dira "Ah, elle est là"). "Là" signifie alors "présent, arrivé". "Ici" est impossible, ou en tout cas pas du tout naturel, dans ce cas.


----------



## meninamarcia

Salut

Je n'est sais pas quand je dois écrire ici ou là. 
Par exemple:

Quand je dois écrire?

Je suis ici.
Je suis là.

Merci,

Márcia


----------



## babel1816

Les deux se valent, mais la nuance serait peut-être : 
Je suis ici est plus la situation géographique. 
Je suis là met l'accent sur la présence. (être là pour quelqu'un, être là au téléphone...)


----------



## Chimel

"Etre là" a plutôt la valeur de "être présent", de manière générale, dans un endroit défini de manière large (par exemple un bâtiment, mais cela peut même être une ville).
"Etre ici" indique la position de manière beaucoup plus précise.

Par exemple:
- "Ma collègue n'est pas là [= dans son bureau, au travail], elle sera là demain".
- Tu cherches quelqu'un dans une foule, tu sais qu'il est "là" mais tu ne le vois pas tellement il y a du monde. Tu l'appelles et il te répond en faisant un signe de la main "Je suis ici!"


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec les expressions "c'est là" et "c'est ici".

Si en utilisant une image je veux dire que c'est dans ce lieu que quelque chose s'est passée, qu'est-ce qu'il faut utilise?


Par exemple: (Image) C'est ici que XX faisait ses études quand il était jeune. C’est le monument le plus important et aussi le symbole de ma ville natale. 


Merci de votre aide


----------



## janpol

Il me semble que, lorsque seulement l'un de ces deux mots est présent dans une phrase, on emploie volontiers l'un ou l'autre.
Quand les deux sont présents,"ici" désigne un endroit plus proche que "là" ("Vous l'avez vu ici ou là ?" demande le policier au témoin.)


----------



## ilie86

Oui, mais dans un ppt, si l'on a une image, et on la montre, selon vous, qu'est-ce qu'il est mieux d'utiliser?


----------

